# new Glenwood bridge



## prodigy1 (May 24, 2015)

Has construction started yet yet on the new bridge? Ive heard that the new pillars will create another feature a drop to be run on river right.


----------



## aewers (Apr 13, 2015)

Construction began in early January and is now in full swing. I've looked at the construction plans a good bit and got to do the river survey in my kayak but there is definitely not going to be a kayak feature unfortunately. They built coffer dams in the river right now for construction platforms but after it's all said and done the idea is that the river will be pretty much the same as it was before construction. Won't be complete until summer of 2018. 

Overview map and other good info can be found here: https://www.codot.gov/projects/sh82grandavenuebridge


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6LRnHQ7WI

For the change in river landscape through 2017. Attend our river meeting tomorrow.
May 10, 5:30 p.m. at the GWS Library

Email [email protected] for more Grand Avenue Bridge information.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

It is completely asinine that there will be no feature put in during the construction. With all of the other in river construction related to this bridge the additional cost for a feature would have been minimal. It is little surprise that the town and CDOT would not even consider adding a community benefit.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.postindependent.com/news/21908706-113/glenwood-makes-progress-on-rights-for-3-water

The city has other plans.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------

